# Nameserver



## paepke (26. Nov. 2007)

Hallo

Frage zum Nameserver: Muß ich einen unbedingt auf meinen Server einsetzen?

ich habe einen bei meinen Provider, den ich auch mit benutzen darf -> kann ich den nicht auch benutzen?

z.B ns1.first-ns.de


----------



## Till (26. Nov. 2007)

Nein, man muss den lokalen nameserver nicht verwenden, er muss aber installiert sein.


----------

